# Stillfish ready rod?



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I got a question I acquired a stillfish ready rod its a 10' telescopic rod that has a reel attached at one end. The only info I can find is that they were manufactured from 1980-1986 in Toledo Ohio does anyone else have info on this rod? Value? If any.

Also I acquired a wooden 3 piece fly rod with a red jc higgins reel on it. The fly rod has no markings, though it is octagon in shape with metal eyelets. I probably need to post pics but if any knows anything about this please let me know. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

